# Does my bum look big in this



## mightyboosh (Nov 17, 2018)

Does your cat have a big bum? Betty and Oliver say they're just 'big boned.'


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## mightyboosh (Nov 17, 2018)

MilleD said:


> Yes.
> 
> View attachment 389177


So that's a BBBSH.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

mightyboosh said:


> So that's a BBBSH.


Yep  Big bummed british short hair. Just awaiting approval with the powers that be as an actual separate breed


----------



## mightyboosh (Nov 17, 2018)

MilleD said:


> Yep  Big bummed british short hair. Just awaiting approval with the powers that be as an actual separate breed


It certainly should be made official. Make some space for the trophies.


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Missy's small big bum


----------



## Korin (Jan 19, 2019)

Korin and her bum


----------



## tinydestroyer (Dec 8, 2018)

Lucy and Mog both have yet to figure out "their angles," as the young ones say.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

mightyboosh said:


> Does your cat have a big bum?


Nope.


----------



## Donnaev (Jan 20, 2019)

Major Tom Snickers...does this make my head look small?


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

Donnaev said:


> View attachment 389299
> 
> Major Tom Snickers...does this make my head look small?


@Donnaev - "Nope."


----------



## Donnaev (Jan 20, 2019)

Ok, Bob wins, buts down. @1CatOverTheLine Oliver does give him a run for his money tho @mightyboosh


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

mightyboosh said:


> Does your cat have a big bum?


Is this really a thread? My cats would disown me if I posted in this thread.


----------



## thefiresidecat (Jan 20, 2019)

whatcho talkin bout? iz still tiny palm sized kitten!! (he's now 14.8 pounds and still not even a tiny bit fat)


----------



## thefiresidecat (Jan 20, 2019)

Korin said:


> Korin and her bum
> 
> View attachment 389276


she's got a really fantastic coat!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Korin: If it's big bums you're looking for . . .


----------



## Korin (Jan 19, 2019)

thefiresidecat said:


> she's got a really fantastic coat!


Thank you, and it is really silky smooth, and soft. The bad part is that she won't let you pet her For very long.


----------



## Shane Kent (Nov 18, 2018)

Kitty and Rusty


----------



## thefiresidecat (Jan 20, 2019)

@Shane Kent it's a kitteh heart, they look so content!


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Calvine said:


> @Korin: If it's big bums you're looking for . . .


These are precious @Calvine and a very pretty kitty.


----------



## Shane Kent (Nov 18, 2018)

thefiresidecat said:


> @Shane Kent it's a kitteh heart, they look so content!


I tucked Rusty's tail in and tried to get a photo of the heart but when I got up they got up with me They were very content in that photo. That was taken at my in-laws cottage. I kept them there for several weeks before I brought them home to live with Taz and Zoe. They were inside the office building I work at before that. It is loud during the day at my work where that was the off-season at the cottage with very few people around.


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

thefiresidecat said:


> it's a kitteh heart, they look so content!


You're right, it does look like a heart. So sweet.


----------



## mightyboosh (Nov 17, 2018)

MaggieDemi said:


> Is this really a thread? My cats would disown me if I posted in this thread.


Not to worry, just tell them that mightyboosh is going a bit senile and meant to type, 'Does my perfectly proportioned bum look cute?' or something like that.


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

mightyboosh said:


> just tell them that mightyboosh is going a bit senile and meant to type, 'Does my perfectly proportioned bum look cute?'


My cats won't allow me to discuss their bums in public. They are very conservative.


----------



## mightyboosh (Nov 17, 2018)

MaggieDemi said:


> My cats won't allow me to discuss their bums in public. They are very conservative.


I'm not giving up. Ok, bum may sound a little crude to sophisticats so how about, 'Does my dainty and refined derriere look perfectly proportioned in this?'


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

mightyboosh said:


> dainty and refined derriere


Nice try, but they won't be fooled. Those are just pretty words that mean the same thing-- Buttocks.


----------



## mightyboosh (Nov 17, 2018)

MaggieDemi said:


> Nice try, but they won't be fooled. Those are just pretty words that mean the same thing-- Buttocks.


Ok, looks like these nuts are too tough to crack. Maybe they're right though.


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

Got a trio for you ...

A nice pair!









And a big fat juicy one!!


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

DolomiTTe said:


> A nice pair!


Tastefully done! I'm impressed.


----------



## mightyboosh (Nov 17, 2018)

DolomiTTe said:


> A nice pair!


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)




----------

